# Who is the better player: AI or Paul Pierce



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I would like to know and Please and I repeat please post facts on the reason you think one player is better than other. 

I'm going with AI. With one fact that I will start out with. No one in this league plays with more heart and passion and IMO is more of a leader than Paul. I have more but this is to just start the debate??


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd prefer Pierce, Better D. Except for this year, pierce usually shoots a higher percentage too.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KennethTo</b>!
> I'd prefer Pierce, Better D. Except for this year, pierce usually shoots a higher percentage too.



Better D? And, how much taller than AI is Paul?


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

allen iverson...he is more aggressive, has to carry a team, had better D an is like 6feet tall. i personally dont even think paul pierce is that good. he just looks ordinary. he had a 40 point game, so. he's an ordinary player, allen is a spectacular player. words from the one you love to hate, the all-time great, bunk 22!


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

Allen Iverson without a doubt.

The guy didnt have the speed like he had 2 seasons ago when he went to the finals.

What did he do? And what did he change? He came off screens to shoot jumpers and they all went in. Nice adjustments, nice player and suckers from fanhome repeatedly said Marbury will be better than Iverson since Ivy will slow down, yes Ivy is already slow down but can perform very well adjusting his game, but freaking Marbury? Freaking limited offensive game and BANK the shots in and thinks he is the BEST PG or something?

Come on, get those Fanhome people here I am ready to fight!!
FUXKER!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

[strike]Oh my god you idiot Penny fan who calls himself Suns fan and can only talk crap about clearly out MVP player and the PG who is definately having the best season of any PGs.[/strike]

That were 6 gamewinners this season already by Marbury and that doesn't count games like against the Spurs when he scored franchise record 26 4th quarter points.

Iverson is about as good as Marbury. It is basically a wash, Iverson scores more Marbury passes more but they could put up similar stats if they wanted to. Marbury is a better shooter and can absorb contact much better. Iverson is better in the open court.

Paul Pierce is definately a notch below these two. Paul Pierce is slighty better than Shawn Marion , Jamal Mashburn, Vince Carter.

*Whoa...lets watch baiting and attacks. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Hey*

Im a perfect person for this question..


I would have to say AI. Paul Pierce is my dog, but AI performs like NO OTHER...


There is no player in the NBA that performs as amazingly as AI..

Statistics, hell yeah Pauls got him beat. But If i was starting a team, Iverson is my pick.


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

"Paul Pierce is definately a notch below these two. Paul Pierce is slighty better than Shawn Marion , Jamal Mashburn, Vince Carter."

Hes better than Marion, Mashburn, and Vince Carter. Its that simple.
Lets not get ridiculous. Vince Carter isnt anything now, look at his team and attitude. Mashburn just brings an offense game, NOTHING like Pierce's..


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

If A.I. were taller, he'd be the guy hands down because he is a better defender. Pierce and A.I. both possess that intagible weapon called clutch which makes it impossible for me to say who is the better player. You can't go wrong either way.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

For those who are saying Marbury is anywhere near AI, there is no way Marbury is anywhere close to AI. Pierce is a valid comparism, but Marbury.......:nonono:


----------



## 33 (Nov 18, 2002)

I voted for A.I. HE is uncheckable and plays the passing lanes like Pip did in the '90's. Both players are clutch, but A.I. is a damn one man show.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> Oh my god you idiot Penny fan who calls himself Suns fan and can only talk crap about clearly out MVP player and the PG who is definately having the best season of any PGs.
> 
> That were 6 gamewinners this season already by Marbury and that doesn't count games like against the Spurs when he scored franchise record 26 4th quarter points.
> ...



I am not a homer like others.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> "Paul Pierce is definately a notch below these two. Paul Pierce is slighty better than Shawn Marion , Jamal Mashburn, Vince Carter."
> 
> Hes better than Marion, Mashburn, and Vince Carter. Its that simple.
> Lets not get ridiculous. Vince Carter isnt anything now, look at his team and attitude. Mashburn just brings an offense game, NOTHING like Pierce's..


How on earth can one player live off of a reputation for so long? I'm talking about Vince Carter. He had a great Soph season in the NBA and followed it up with another good year. However, since then he hasn't done squat. He's spent most of the time on the IR and when he does come back and show flashes he gets hurt again. People have already pulled the plug on Grant Hill's career. If Vince continues to exhibit this pattern then maybe we should do the same with him.


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> How on earth can one player live off of a reputation for so long? I'm talking about Vince Carter. He had a great Soph season in the NBA and followed it up with another good year. However, since then he hasn't done squat. He's spent most of the time on the IR and when he does come back and show flashes he gets hurt again. People have already pulled the plug on Grant Hill's career. If Vince continues to exhibit this pattern then maybe we should do the same with him.


The difference between Grant Hill and Vince is that Grant has his ankle surgically repaired with screws and stuff, Vince hasnt really had a major serious injury yet, but your rite if he keeps missing most of the season due to injuries and is reduced to just a jumpshooter, then he shouldnt be regarded as highly. Hopefully this off-season instead of going and dunking in China, he'll rehab both his knees and his ankle fully and come back at full strength....


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

Why are you comparing AI to Peirce? and not others?

Peirce can't never be compared to AI. AI is one of a kind. Peirce is taller than AI but he can't do the things well as what AI does on the court. AI is carrying the whole Sixers team. Look at that team, if you took AI out, they would be the 13th team in the Eastern conference. AI was once and probably still is considered as an MVP candidate. 

AI needs to be compared to Kobe, McGrady, Vince, PERIOD!!!


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LoaKhoet</b>!
> Why are you comparing AI to Peirce? and not others?
> 
> Peirce can't never be compared to AI. AI is one of a kind. Peirce is taller than AI but he can't do the things well as what AI does on the court. AI is carrying the whole Sixers team. Look at that team, if you took AI out, they would be the 13th team in the Eastern conference. AI was once and probably still is considered as an MVP candidate.
> ...


If you compare him to Vince, then you have to compare him to Pierce. Pierce is clearly a better player than Vince right now. Maybe in the first 2 seasons of their career Vince was slightly better, but now it's no contest. 

In another thread, I pointed out that over their careers, Pierce has a better FG%, 3-pt FG%, FT%, averages more off. and def. rebounds, more blocks, has fewer turnovers, but averages nearly 4 fewer minutes than AI and has Walker to share stats with. AI only averages more points, assists, and steals and has more accolades. Obviously, stats don't tell the whole story, but I think it's fair to compare them. Neither one has a championship. And remember last year the Celtics eliminated the Sixers in the first round - in a rout in game 5 no less.

I think Pierce and AI are similar in that they will sacrifice their bodies to get the job done. Nobody in the league takes a beating like Pierce and AI. People keep saying it's unfair to compare them in certain areas because AI is so much smaller. However, it works the other way, too. Pierce isn't as quick as AI because of his size. Both players are streaky shooters. Both can stop their defenders in their tracks. Both can get fouled and still make the shot. Both can take over a game. Both are clutch players. And both make mistakes.

I'm not saying Pierce is better than AI, but I do think there's evidence that allows the two to be compared.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

What is a "better player" means? Because Jim OBrian let Pierce shots all wide 3s in the game so he can get his 26 a nite? Because he set plays for him speaking of Paul to isolate him on the HIGHPOST due to bad ball handling skills? Because the coach set picks for Pierce when he had diffculties getting by great defenders?

Now, Vince Carter even he scored 27.6 a point under Lenny Wilkens he didnt have all the set plays for him like the way Boston do to Pierce. Sure Carter was injured throughout the season that's why but the majority of the problems we DIDNT GET TO SEE VINCE TO GET HIS STATS because of Lenny Wilkens, and he is now fired.

Vince is still the more effective player than Pierce.

I would rank Ivy and Carter those 2 helping teams win games when they arent scoring points.

I still havent seen those effectivness by Mac and Kobe yet even they are scoring 30 a game.


Dunncan, Shaq, Carter, Ivy on top of my head just their presence everyone on their teams from scrubs to good supporting players!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> Iverson is about as good as Marbury. It is basically a wash, Iverson scores more Marbury passes more but they could put up similar stats if they wanted to. *Marbury is a better shooter and can absorb contact much better*. Iverson is better in the open court.


Is it me or this statement that I bolded makes absolutley no sense. Outside of Phoenix do you watch any other teams. I will give you that Marbury's the better shooter, but absorbs contact better. I think not. Nobody goes to the hole like AI does in this league and gets battered the way he does and constantly gets up. Iverson has played games with broken fingers, Seperated shoulders and a lump on his knee the size of a football and has played and been very effective. Marbury on the other hand has sat out when hes had minor scrapes and bruises


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> What is a "better player" means? Because Jim OBrian let Pierce shots all wide 3s in the game so he can get his 26 a nite? Because he set plays for him speaking of Paul to isolate him on the HIGHPOST due to bad ball handling skills? Because the coach set picks for Pierce when he had diffculties getting by great defenders?


I'm sorry, but setting picks for a player is bad practice? I don't see the logic. I wish they'd set more picks for Pierce. Just because a player can create their own shot doesn't mean they should. I don't see Pierce having trouble getting by defenders if he has to. He did that a lot in game 1 of the playoffs, and he was being guarded by Artest, arguably one of the best defenders in the league. He even got Artest to foul out. And Pierce does not get his 26 a night from threes. He gets most of it from the line. You're getting him mixed up with Walker.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

In recent years I have never seen a player take over a game like Allan Iverson has but if it came down to choosing between the two on who I would want on my team it would be Pierce.


----------



## francessuen (Apr 1, 2003)

AI is better than Paul .  

When Vince is healthy he is better than Paul.  
Vince is not 100% healthy but he still better than Paul ( don't argue that unless u follow Vince game lately). When Vince drive to the basket he is unstoppable and he's capable to draw a double or even triple team. And he shoot better than Paul as well.

Paul is a good player but not great, and his FG% is no good as well...ppl now think he's great because he drop 20 pt in a quarter to win the game but he's sooo inconsistent... like the 15-20 games before the playoff ...he's sux ( but Antione even worse) :sigh:


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

I would agree its AI. their stats are pretty much the same. But what i hate is people always say AI's got heart, he carries the team. But whenever people ahte on Walker and I say he carries the team , he's the leader, he has heart everyone says yeah rightw, walker sucks, takes too many shots, and sometimes is out of control. Remind you of anyone?


----------



## CelticsRule (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>francessuen</b>!
> AI is better than Paul .
> 
> When Vince is healthy he is better than Paul.
> ...


Pierce drives to the basket too. I watch vince and he doesn't defend and the most important stats IMO are Assists per game, Rebounds per game, and Free Throws made in comparing the two of them. Pierce wins all three


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Pierce is much better IMO. He's a better defender, better shooter normally, obviously a better rebounder, and I would say a better all-around scorer. Hell, Bob Ryan, a guy who's been following basketball for 40+ years, wrote that Pierce was the greatest pure scorer in Celtic history. Bob Ryan knows what he's talking about, and when he puts Pierce at the top of that list, he's got to be an amazing scorer. I think Pierce is easily the better player, however, AI is the more important player. There's a lot of things that factor into this. I don't think O'brien really knows the off. game well, and doesn't play to Pierce's strengths. Instead, his strategy is to go down and fire a bunch of threes, whereas if Pierce would get it on the baseline more in designed plays, his FG% would be much higher. Larry Brown is a far superior coach and knows AI's strengths like the back of his hand, that's why without him, the Sixers would be lost, one of the worst teams in the league. Without Pierce, the Celtics would be terrible as well, but wouldn't take quite as big a hit as the Sixers. If you had to take one to build your team around, I think it's definitely Pierce, but who should be considered more valuable to their team? AI, at this point.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

two words for you.

PAUL PIERCE


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> two words for you.
> 
> PAUL PIERCE


haha that good ol KU bias huh <b>kansasalumn</b>!


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> haha that good ol KU bias huh <b>kansasalumn</b>!


no I just do not like Allen Iverson. If you compare Pierce to say Tim Duncan, by far Duncan. With any comparsion to AI, I would choose the other player. 

Plus Pierce is my fav NBA player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> no I just do not like Allen Iverson. If you compare Pierce to say Tim Duncan, by far Duncan. With any comparsion to AI, I would choose the other player.
> ...


why dont you like AI


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I think Pierce is better. He is a better defender and defeintly is a better shooter than AI. The only advantage AI has over PP is his quickness.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> I think Pierce is better. He is a better defender and defeintly is a better shooter than AI. The only advantage AI has over PP is his quickness.


So PP is a better passer and a better leader and is a smarter player. I dont even think AI is that quick anymore.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So PP is a better passer and a better leader and is a smarter player. I dont even think AI is that quick anymore.


Better leader? Maybe. Better passer? Maybe. Smarter? I don't think either are particularly smart. The only reason AI gets 1 more apg is because he always has the ball in his hands. Every play he either takes a jumper or off-balance perimeter shot, or slashes to the hole and either tries to finish, or dumps it off to somebody to finish it. Pierce doesnt' play as often as AI, and he doesn't play the same type of game. AI is almost like a PG, and I in fact wish he were a PG, and took a reduction in shots, I think he'd be a better player that way. As for leader, AI is a good leader in game, but Pierce is the same way. Best 4th quarter scorer a year ago I believe, 2nd this year, and he shows lots of emotion down on the court as well. And at the same time, he doesn't duck workouts or diss practicing, he leads both on the court and off.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> AI is almost like a PG, and I in fact wish he were a PG, and took a reduction in shots, I think he'd be a better player that way. As for leader, AI is a good leader in game, but Pierce is the same way.


I have found something we agree on. I really do wish AI would become a PG. IT would honestly prolong his career


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I have found something we agree on. I really do wish AI would become a PG. IT would honestly prolong his career


Hey, the first of hopefully many more agreements to come


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> why dont you like AI



his attitude for one thing.

Really don't know, just no respect for him. That is just me.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get why people say this.

The guy plays his guts out every time and he gets no respect. Wha does he have to do? Don't bring in off-court actions or stupid things like tattoos, either. This is a basketball forum, not an entertainment column. Go to EBB if you want to talk about his image. There is no reason for people not to respect AI.

You don't have to like him, but at least give credit when credit is due. That's just being unfair.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't get why people say this.
> ...


What do you mean gets no respect? Where are you talking about? He gets voted into the starting lineup every year and is easily one of the most popular players among casual fans. The media always hypes him up, they're having a sportscentury on him I think here in a few days. Even in here, with some very knowledgeable fans, he's beating Pierce out by 30 votes, even though Pierce definitely has comparable numbers and is the better player IMO. That's really what I don't get about your post. Anyway, I think kansasalum probably thinks his attitude could be better because of a few things. I've already mentioned him publicly saying he doesn't believe in practice, and he ducks out of weigh-training, and obviously doesn't put for as much effort as other stars in the league. There are reasons to not respect AI. I do respect him, and he has in fact been one of my favorite players since he was a rookie (although he's probably not one of my 5 favs anymore, in contrast to him being probably one of my 3 favs in his MVP season), but don't act like there isn't anything to dislike about AI, because there obviously is.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't get why people say this.
> ...


 As a basketball player I think AI gets tonz of respect. As a person he has said some things that are questionable in the past. I don't have any problem with AI. I think he is amazing.


AI isn't perfect but when you are in the media every little thing you do gets blown out of proportion and questioned. It isn't fair.
Plus this is a thread about AI vs Paul Pierce and some how I bet Kansasalumn is a Pierce fan. As are others who responded to this thread.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> What do you mean gets no respect? Where are you talking about? He gets voted into the starting lineup every year and is easily one of the most popular players among casual fans. The media always hypes him up, they're having a sportscentury on him I think here in a few days. Even in here, with some very knowledgeable fans, he's beating Pierce out by 30 votes, even though Pierce definitely has comparable numbers and is the better player IMO. That's really what I don't get about your post. Anyway, I think kansasalum probably thinks his attitude could be better because of a few things. I've already mentioned him publicly saying he doesn't believe in practice, and he ducks out of weigh-training, and obviously doesn't put for as much effort as other stars in the league. There are reasons to not respect AI. I do respect him, and he has in fact been one of my favorite players since he was a rookie (although he's probably not one of my 5 favs anymore, in contrast to him being probably one of my 3 favs in his MVP season), but don't act like there isn't anything to dislike about AI, because there obviously is.


Read the post above mine, then you can post. Maybe if you actually took your time and read what was going on...:|


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> Read the post above mine, then you can post. Maybe if you actually took your time and read what was going on...:|


I did read it. What does that have to do with anything? That explains you saying AI gets no respect more? So one person doesn't give him respect, there are obviously more out there. Everybody has people that don't show them respect. Look at all the Kobe haters. I was pointing out the reasons AI isn't respected by some, and they are much better reasons than the ones people give for not liking Kobe (cocky, MJ copycat, etc.)

Maybe if you took the time to understand what I was saying...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> I've already mentioned him publicly saying he doesn't believe in practice, and he ducks out of weigh-training, and obviously doesn't put for as much effort as other stars in the league. There are reasons to not respect AI. I do respect him, and he has in fact been one of my favorite players since he was a rookie (although he's probably not one of my 5 favs anymore, in contrast to him being probably one of my 3 favs in his MVP season), but don't act like there isn't anything to dislike about AI, because there obviously is.


I agree here to an extent. AI definitley has said things in the past that have been questionable and dedication wise. Also at the same time he is a totally different person from last season. Hes been a model citizen and a model teammate. I know alot of people knock him for not lifting weights but I have to agree with him to an extent on not being able to add muscle to his frame. I am similar in stature to him and when I played in college I stayed in the weight room and it really did not show. With that being said at his size he is a very strong individual so its touch and go with that subject


----------



## wesborland (Apr 21, 2003)

AI is the better player... hey, if thetruth, who is a Pierce fan, says so... then it will be... i think AI is the better defender... how can you explain his league leading steals per game?...

AI shoots more because he doesnt have a teammate to go into aside from him... that's why he started that pass to himself thing...

can you see how AI's body is getting banged up?... he's playing his guts out... what he needs is a better, bigger body... just then would his numbers be reduced but that would mean he will be more versatile...


----------

